# Albino African Pygmy Hedgehog Toilet Training Advice?



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

What are the best ways of doing this?


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

How old is your hedgehog? Baby hedgehogs will go anywhere and everywhere untill they are a bit older and have better control of their bodily functions.

Most people place excercise wheels over a litter tray as most hedgehogs will go whilst running.

I think other people just provide a tray and just place any mess into it and keep the other areas as clean as possible so that they recognise to go in one place.

Mine tend to go whilst wheel running but if I have them out they will go anywhere really


----------



## morganb589 (Jun 18, 2011)

what worked for me is i have seperated a corner of the enclosure using thier house and a tube and put any wase in that corner, by the next day they had picked it up and knew thats where to go, and makes it alot easier when coming to cleaning, untill i put a wheel in, that just makes a horrid mess : victory:


----------

